# Modding a Romisen MXDL RC-G2



## Spypro (Nov 23, 2007)

I would like to mod a RCG2 with a Q5 emitter.
Is it something hard to do ?
Finally, where can I get good Q5 (WC) emitters ?

Thanks !


----------



## datiLED (Nov 23, 2007)

Spypro said:


> I would like to mod a RCG2 with a Q5 emitter.
> Is it something hard to do ?
> Finally, where can I get good Q5 (WC) emitters ?
> 
> Thanks !


 
I have never opened a Romisen, so I would only be guessing on the mod procedure. It should be easy.

Here is a link for the Q5 emitters.


----------



## Spypro (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks for the infos !
In fact: I would like to mod some lights for fun but I don't know where to start. The RCG2 looks like a good place to start.
But I'm a little bit lost when It is coming to driver.
I would like to use a Q5 WC mounted on a star and put that into something and have the maximum output I can do.
I prefer AA and RCR123.

Thank for the help !


----------



## Spypro (Nov 24, 2007)

Anyone ?


----------



## Spypro (Nov 25, 2007)

What do you think of this:

Romisen MXDL RC-G2
Cree Q5 emitter on star from DX
Driver board (1000mah / 5 modes) #7135 also from DX

But I'm afraid that I will not get the brightest output from 1 x AA cell.
How do you think I can get the maximum output from the Q5 with an AA cell ?
I'm also open to 2 x AA.

Any suggestions ?

Thanks !


----------



## Gunner12 (Nov 25, 2007)

For that driver to work, the battery has to be a 3.7v 14500 battery. That board does no boost the 1.5v of a AA battery to the 3+ v the LED needs.

Max output? This board should work(Of you don't mind 20 modes). This should also work(only 5 modes).

The stock driver should also work. I think the high Vf problem of the Q5s is mostly fixed.


----------



## Spypro (Nov 26, 2007)

Thank you for the advices.
I've not seen the 3.7v at all.
The only thing that is bugging me is that I want to exploit the Q5 at is maximum (if I can). But I'm not sure that I will be able to with a single AA cell. But if it is possible, I don't really care about runtime.

But is there is a mod somewhere (I took a look in the forum with the search engine) where I can use something (from DX or KD) inexpensive with a Q5, use 1 or 2 AA cells and get something around ~200 lumen ?

Thanks !


----------



## Gunner12 (Nov 26, 2007)

With this driver(800 mA to the LED with a good rechargeable AA battery, I think this would work if you want to remove the modes) on high, you should be getting around 200 Lumen at the LED with a Q5.


----------



## Spypro (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you very much for the advices.

I took a look at some aspherical [email protected] thread in here and I'm also interested in building my own aspherical [email protected]

I'm thinking of:
2D [email protected] host
Aspheric lens (52mm x ???) ---> needs suggestions here
Metal reflector
Q5 drop in (if there is any) or something else powerful
6 AA nimh
Crenelated bezel to protect the lens

Is it a good "recipe" ?


----------



## Gunner12 (Nov 27, 2007)

A reflector does little to nothing do anything regarding how much throw you get. The light that hits the reflector will end up as spill light.

Seems like a good plan but I'd wait for someone else to chime in and make sure.


----------



## Spypro (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok thank !

Then I'll see if someone can give me other suggestions about building an aspheric [email protected]


----------



## KRS1 (May 16, 2008)

Uuuhlyy Sh*t

I just mod my Rc g2 with this driver http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.7880 + 16mm Q5 board

Man i have to say its brighter than my Eastward YJ- XAQ5 Which claimed drive at 1.2A.

Im going to order some more to mod for family and friends 

Beam shot will be post tonight when i get the chance.:wave:


----------



## Glowjob (May 16, 2008)

wow I have that project on backorder from DX right now! Hows the runtime on it and how hot does it get? Looking forward to your beamshots!


----------



## KRS1 (May 16, 2008)

Since you cant wait Ill just post a chatty shot.
*LEFT-------------------RIGHT
** Eastward YJ-XAQ5 vs RC G2* mod with Board 7880 + 16mm Q5
1 meter beam shot




The spill on RC G2 is Krazy:kiss:

I only mod this RC G2 1 hour ago so no run time test as yet. This light remain cool after 5 min run time.

Eastward YJ-XAQ5 run on fresh charge 18650 and RC G2 run on AA 2800mA which being run for 30 minutes so far before this foto taken.

Im loving Rc G2 now. You can say its my favourite since size are small but give monster output .

Will post more info with other light for comparison with i get more time.

Cheers and enjoy


----------



## pinball (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi all,

after so much learning from this forum its time to give something back .
dunno if this was done before , but i modded my rc-g2 with a driver from kd sku 3150 and a q5 on star which was i already had.
i made the star so it fits on the pill from the rc-g2 and shaved ~2-3 mm from the bottom of the pill so my rc-g2 could fit a protected 14500.
the driver was left alone , being 17 mm it is clamped between the batterie and the pill
man is this thing bright :devil:
some measurements;
ma measured on the led; 1200
volt on the led; 3.71
here comes the tricky part;
ma's drawn from 14500; 2300

at this configuration it outthrows even my rc-f4 with ease 
but since i didnt want to take any risks with the li-ion batteries i screwed the driver back (it has a pot to do so) till it draws 2 amps from the batterie.
now the ma on led is 1000 , which is still brighter then the rc-f4.
i know this is still to much, but this driver happens to have three groups - one group with modes low - mid- high so i only use mid setting which draws 500 ma (gives 280 - 300ma to led) and is still bright enough and if i want REAL power i just turn it on high for a few secs 
talking about a pocket thrower :twothumbs
easely lights up a treeline 120 yards away in the dark.
and in case of emergency , i can still put one AA in there :naughty:
i realize that this mod is not ideal , just an experiment by a n00b :duh2:
greetz to all you flashoholics and sorry for my crappy english :wave:


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Aug 18, 2008)

Do they have a smooth reflector for the Romisen RC-G2? If so, where can I buy one? I think the original on was a texture reflector. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tranft (Feb 22, 2009)

KRS1 said:


> Uuuhlyy Sh*t
> 
> I just mod my Rc g2 with this driver http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.7880 + 16mm Q5 board
> 
> ...


 
Hi, I have that sku 7880 coming, but how do you remove the pill? I see 2 notches on opposite sides of the pill, but do you need a special tool to fit into those notches in order to unscrew it? TIA


----------



## Scattergun (Feb 24, 2009)

Just use a needlenose plier. I bought my RCG2 last week and it was not glued at all, just to turn the pill anticlockwise and it comes right out! 

I also cut down an R2 on a star PCB to fit the pill, and it works fine. The SKU7880 is a tight fit in the small 15mm opening of the pill, but it is doable.


----------



## RyanA (Feb 25, 2009)

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/190624

Just as a side note, 7880 should be used with a nimh aa battery.

There is also a version of this light at shiningbeam.com that already has a q5 emitter, so all you have to do then would be to swap the board.


----------

